# Older Woods Brush Hog



## donp815

I have an older Woods Brush Hog that I bought used in 1985. All markings are gone, but I think it had M 5??? on it. It is a 5 foot with the stump jumper. While taking blades off to sharpen yesterday, I broke one of the bolts in the retainer. I need to know how the stump jumper and the bar that holds the blades comes off. I have no manual or diagrams and not really knowing the model number, am at a loss as to what to search for. I would imagine all of the older models would be the same as to a parts disassembly diagram?? It has to come off 'cause I can't get much done thru the hole to remove blades. All ideas welcomed and appreciated. Would really like to see a pic of the parts. Again, thanks all.


----------



## ErnieS

Can't say for sure, but on my Bush Hog brand cutter, the blade mount bar is held onto a splined shaft by one center bolt.


----------



## donp815

*Workin' on it*

Thanks Ernie. I have mine off machine and propped up on its side. See the bolt you're talking about, but I found a diagram on Messicks that looks like I have to remove the stump jumper 1st, (4 bolts??) and then 2 more bolts like clamping it to shaft. Bolts are all very stubborn. Will work on today until it gets too hot. Will continue post. Thanks again.tiphat:bigusa:


----------



## donp815

*Can't get it*

Could not get blade mount bar off. Burnt broken bolt out with torch. Damaged some threads, so ran longer bolt clear thru bar and put nut on it. Also installed new stump jumper. What a price for a piece of tin that looks like the bottom of a barrel!!! Thanks all for info.


----------

